# phph Fusion und GR Radiostatus ... ich krieg ne Krise



## Abigayle (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich arbeite eigentlich recht gerne mit PHP Fusion, und als n Bekannter ankam und mich fragte ob ich ihm helfe seine RadioHP aufzubauen sagte ich Dummdödel natürlich sofort ja. Hätte ichs mal nicht getan ....

Ich verzweifle am GR Radiostatus Panel. Kennt sich da jemand aus? Ich krieg das Ding nicht zum laufen ....

EDIT:
Hat sich erledigt. Ich sollte mir ne neue Brille zulegen , damit ich das Kleingedruckte in den Anleitungen besser lesen kann


----------

